# Skull and Cross Bones Cocobolo



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Folks, here's the latest from the shop. Cocobolo with a Skull-n-Cross Bones band. Sanded to 1500 grit, sealed, finished and waxed inside and out. Tenon fitted for a lifetime of service. $40 to anywhere in the U.S. I'll pay the postage.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice Weasel !


----------



## JustYakin (Nov 5, 2012)

WoW!! Good lookin call!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That is so tempting!! Very nice Weasel!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

I'LL TAKE IT WEASEL---------CHECK ON THE WAY TOMORROW----------SKIP


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good catch Skip !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Skip you must be out of mounts and have a lot of time on your hands with all these calls your getting. Either that or your stocking up for next Christmas and you are going to surprise your PT family with lots of gifts!! LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks Skip and thank you all for the kind comments.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice grab Skip, on a real nice call.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Weasel...My son is really getting into predator calling. I saw a predator call set on your link but no price and Im not sure if it was even avaliable.

I know very little about calls. Any help would be good.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

beavertrapper, I'll send you a pm.


----------

